# my first livebearer



## fishboy (Jul 15, 2012)

I just got my first livebearer, a male lyretail fancy guppy. he is so cool!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

Way to go. I just picked up 2 male green cobra's and 4 females which were said to be assorted, they have a little cobra pattern on the tail. Beautiful fish the guppies are. 
My local big al's have not carried the lyretail guppy's yet that I have seen. I should put my order in....


----------



## emeraldking (Apr 30, 2010)

Congrats! *w3 Have fun with your new purchased fancy guppies both of you...

Grtz from Holland, "S"


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

Are guppies really a PITA, as some people say? Seems there is a very divided opinion on this. Are they as dirty (lots of poop) and as aggressive as some say? I have a 55 gallon mixed tank, and would like to add a couple of male guppies, but not if they will fight. Is this tank big enough to give them a get-away from each other? I do have several caves and some plants that overhang. Have mostly balloon mollies and platies, and coreys. A Bolivian Ram and Kribensis too, but they are very passive. I've always wanted male guppies. I've lost most of my female betta to Columnaris. Are guppies are susceptible to it as bettas? I've saved a few mollies and platies with Maracyn and Maracyn II, so can guppies be treated, and survive it? Bettas seem to not be able to recover, and I don't want any more deaths if possible. Too painful to the heart! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Sherry (Nov 22, 2011)

My guppies are in my 45g right now with my platy's & corys. Your 55g gallon would be lots of room for them. My guppies are not aggressive at all. I think the opposite. They are super active. They do not stand still even for a second. I have not lost any of my guppies at all. I have heard that the guppies of today are not very ' strong ' and very quickly pick up things. I haven't found that yet with mine. I guess it matters where you get your guppies from. As long as you keep up your water changes and keep your water as clean as you can. You should be fine. Your guppies will tell you if something is wrong with your water that's for sure.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

congrats


----------



## seaecho (Jan 31, 2012)

I think I'm off to get some male guppies (2 or 3) once I get rid of this columnaris. They are so beautiful.


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

FishBoy are you going to get you any females and breed them?the pair i have get along with everybody.


----------

